# CableCARD / Roamio question ...



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Is there any reason why I shouldn't pull an old M-card out of one of my old S3's and have Comcast pair it to my new Roamio? I assume the older cards are capable of supporting all 6 tuners, right?


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I just pulled my cable card from my Elite and put it in my Roamio. Using Comcast and all 6 tuners are working fine. I have not even called to pair it with the new Roamio, but will probably call anyway.

I don't subscribe to any pay channels.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Is there any reason why I shouldn't pull an old M-card out of one of my old S3's and have Comcast pair it to my new Roamio? I assume the older cards are capable of supporting all 6 tuners, right?


You can try it, but there is no guarantee it will work.

It all depends on your cable provider and what software level has been downloaded to your cable card(s).


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

gweempose said:


> Is there any reason why I shouldn't pull an old M-card out of one of my old S3's and have Comcast pair it to my new Roamio? I assume the older cards are capable of supporting all 6 tuners, right?


That'll work. I needed to get it paired to pick up expanded basic and HD channels.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As BruceShultes intimated, some m-cards with older firmware only support 4 streams.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

chg said:


> I just pulled my cable card from my Elite and put it in my Roamio. Using Comcast and all 6 tuners are working fine. I have not even called to pair it with the new Roamio, but will probably call anyway.
> 
> I don't subscribe to any pay channels.


You would need to pair it for more than basic cable (Clear QAM).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> You would need to pair it for more than basic cable (Clear QAM).


Another reason to pair the card is that after 45 days or so the card will go dead in Comcast land Hartford CT.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

lessd said:


> Another reason to pair the card is that after 45 days or so the card will go dead in Comcast land Hartford CT.


Decisions like this are always franchise dependent. I've run unpaired cablecards for years in Comcast Montgomery County Maryland.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The card is all paired. The premium channels and everything else is coming in fine. It literally took about 5 minutes on the phone with Comcast to move the card to the new box. I'm so glad Comcast finally got their act together. Pairing cards with them used to be a friggin nightmare.


----------



## Alanbrad (Aug 27, 2013)

TWC cable cards and tuning adapters able to support new TiVo Roamio?

Robot Vacuum


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Alanbrad said:


> TWC cable cards and tuning adapters able to support new TiVo Roamio?


Yes.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CrispyCritter said:


> Decisions like this are always franchise dependent. I've run unpaired cablecards for years in Comcast Montgomery County Maryland.


That why I said the area that Comcast was doing this with cable cards.


----------

